# Sansa has arrived!!!



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll have more pics later  I just love her so much! She is so tiny! I'm the pics she looked much bigger!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

she is adorable! After waiting so long for her, I'm sure you are thrilled. Just grit your teeth for the next few nights (unless she sleeps with you) and get ear plugs!!! Look forward to more posts about Sansa!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yay!!! So excited to see her grow up!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So happy for you and the baby.. she is adorable!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She's adorable. Enjoy 💕


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's great news!!! I'm very happy for the both of you. It'll be so much fun. 
She's really cute! 
Can't wait for updates


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

She is sooooooo adorable <3. She looks like a complete sweetie-pie.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> she is adorable! After waiting so long for her, I'm sure you are thrilled. Just grit your teeth for the next few nights (unless she sleeps with you) and get ear plugs!!! Look forward to more posts about Sansa!




She has been sleeping with me but I really want to get her used to sleeping on her own. Only cause I know my fiancé doesn't like her in our bed. He loves her but he was brought up very old fashioned. She does freak when left alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

